# backing for 100% polyester shirts



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Hellow everyone

I need some advice what would be the best backing for 100% polyester shirts the logo has 3600 stitches and going on the left chest I don't want the material around the logo to pucker up any ideas.

Thankyou,John


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

we use 2 layers of 2.5 cutaway. Also hoop it relaxed. DO NOT STRETCH THE MATERIAL. We also use spray adhesive. In the area im in we do quite a bit of 100% poly polos. Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are not running production then a spray would be helpful but don't spray it around your embroidery machine.
Backing-one layer no show mesh + 1 tearaway. The thin poly shirt call for a light no show backing, with the stability of the tear, IMO.


----------



## johnmarchuk (Jul 25, 2007)

Does the mesh go against the shirt or the tearaway.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Mesh against the shirt, then tearaway.
You could try it with only mesh, your stichcount is low so it should work fine depending on your design.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

One piece of good cutaway should work. The important thing is don't stretch the knit when hooping.


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

use 505 temp adhesive (available from TC Threads) double backing 50 gsm tearaway sheets at 90 degrees to each other = no problems


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we found that using 505 keeps the shirt from stretching on the performance polos. depending on the design we will use tearaway or cutaway backing.


----------

